# Anybody collecting an Anzil pup this weekend?



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone is collecting an Anzil puppy this bank holiday weekend? We are travelling up from Solihull on Monday morning to collect our little girl. Would love to hear from anyone who is doing the same.


----------



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

*Anzil*

Hi, 

I have just written to Anthony about his plans for future litters as we can't get a puppy before March of next year but would be very interested in how you went about getting one of his puppies? 

I'll be ringing him next week just to get some ideas so would love to see a pix of your puppy and how you hoot on.

Thanks,,,,,,, Mo


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

No problem at all. Happy to help.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Awww! How exciting, Murphy is an anzil pup and the best thing that happened to us... Enjoy every minute, they grow so fast.. Piccies of ur little girl are compulsory, I bet she's adorable x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Yay more anzil pups! Del17 is right my Murphy's now nearly 8 months and it goes so fast! Who is ur little lady's mum and dad? Obvs we LOVE pics so get some on once u get a minute! Good luck and enjoy! Plenty of tips on here if u need them x


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Our puppy's Mum and Dad are Rosie and Pepe. In our way up to Anthony's now to pick her up. So excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Pepe is Murphy's dad too so kinda half sibling! Enjoy and take lots of pics, I love to look and see how tiny Murphy was!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Have a fantastic puppy day! Only been 3 months since we brought Lola home from Anthony's but feels like she has been here with Billy forever!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola is very prettiful!


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

here she is! Everyone, meet Lottie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwwwh gorgeous girl!! Looks a little character already! Enjoy x


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Gorgeous. Bailey is an Anzil pup too, best thing we have ever done.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey beautiful Lottie  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

She is lovely. Watson is an Anzil pup too. Brother to Del17's Murphy & to Lola (Pepe is their Dad too), he is just fab. A huge hit with everyone he meets. Although he does have a thing about stealing my 5 year old sons washing









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Watson is gorgeous!!! Beautiful colour. I met Dexter today, was he from the same litter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you 
I don't know about Dexter - Watson, Murphy & Lola were born on 8th March, their parents are Viv & Pepe.


----------



## gbjak (Aug 26, 2014)

*Anzil pup*

Hi Blackburnbecks

Yes....... and no! We are having a puppy from Anthony. She is from Rosie and Pepe's litter which were ready to leave over the Bank Holiday. We are going on holiday so we are having to wait an extra two weeks before we can collect her  I am thinking Lottie is the red girl maybe ...... How are you getting on with her?
I am new to this forum and hope to get lots of tips here.


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi gbjak! Great to hear from you and find a full sibling for Lottie . I've sent you a private message. 

Rebecca 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

Enjoy your new puppy. We also have an anzil puppy. Mum is bess and dad pepe. Our puppies name is ruby .


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Out pups share the same dad! Pepe is such a busy boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha he's Anthony's new stud so he being put through his paces! Haha


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

I was just thinking about setting up a Facebook group called something like 'Furry Friends from Anzil'. That way we could all connect up and share photos etc. we can make it a closed group so only members see what's posted. 

I want to make sure people don't think it's a Anzil FB page so if you have any better group name ideas then please shout! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

Awe that's lovely. Can you post a picture of yours


----------



## Adamant at (Jun 13, 2013)

blackburnbecks said:


> I was just thinking about setting up a Facebook group called something like 'Furry Friends from Anzil'. That way we could all connect up and share photos etc. we can make it a closed group so only members see what's posted.
> 
> I want to make sure people don't think it's a Anzil FB page so if you have any better group name ideas then please shout!
> 
> ...


Brilliant Idea!

Adam


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

Pepe has beautifull puppies. How old is yours? We are having so much fun with Ruby
I wonder what we did without her.


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Was that question for me? If so, we have Lottie who is 10 weeks old.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi all

Anthony is happy for me to set up a Facebook group for Anzil owners. If you want to join, here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/anzilcockapooownersclub/






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

